# Bank Fishing Around Youngstown



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm a freshman at YSU and am not from the area (from the Lima/Findlay area, 3hrs away) and was just wondering where there is to bank fish around Youngstown? I'm a multi species fisherman so I fish for whatever swims depending on the day


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

The 224 causeway at Berlin Lake, and route 88 causeway on Mosquito are good bets. Best way is to go give it a try,talk to some other fishermen and maybe learn some new spots. Catching multiple species of fish is possible at both Lakes.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

The 224 causeway at Berlin Lake, and route 88 causeway on Mosquito are good bets. Best way is to go give it a try,talk to some other fishermen and maybe learn some new spots. Catching multiple species of fish is possible at both Lakes.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Lowerider1029 said:


> The 224 causeway at Berlin Lake, and route 88 causeway on Mosquito are good bets. Best way is to go give it a try,talk to some other fishermen and maybe learn some new spots. Catching multiple species of fish is possible at both Lakes.


Thanks! What about the Mahoning River? Since that is the closest to YSU I figure I should give that a shot


----------



## Pat-Man-OH (Jul 17, 2012)

I've done good where Lake Glacier in Mill Creek Park dumps into the river. It can be pretty good down there. Everything from pike to smallmouths. There's also a few spots you can hit down by the old B & O station. Just be aware of your surrounding. Sometimes there's some sketchy people around the river. You can also fish Lake Glacier. There's nothing very impressive in there. Lots of bluegill and small bullhead catfish. I have caught a few bass and and small crappie. Lots of carp too.


----------



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

Mahoning river is a really good fishery if you can figure it out. Lots of low head dams, good place to start. I wouldn't eat anything out of there especially not by where mill creek dumps into it. But yeah everything from pike to smallmouth to catfish in there!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

The state stocks trout in glacier lake in mill creek each April.


----------



## Pat-Man-OH (Jul 17, 2012)

I thinks it's April 14th this year.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

I fished the Mahoning by the B&O, the Mahoning where Lake Glacier empties, and then 224 on Berlin Lake today and got skunked. I threw a texas rigged paddle tail swimbait, rebel crawdad, maribou jig under a slip bobber, jig and twister tail, and an inline spinner and went without a bite all day. It sucked getting skunked but it was fun to explore the bank fishing around the area


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

In a few weeks when the weather warms look for good crappie fishing on that 224 causeway. I was there today and got skunked as well.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

My goal is to catch a muskie or a northern pike by the end of the semester (1st week of may)


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

Rembis50 said:


> My goal is to catch a muskie or a northern pike by the end of the semester (1st week of may)


Then fish the river! Just keep throwin. Good luck.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

CarolinaKid said:


> Then fish the river! Just keep throwin. Good luck.


Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

Rembis50 said:


> My goal is to catch a muskie or a northern pike by the end of the semester (1st week of may)


we can take care of this one by the end of the week... for Northerns check out mosquito creek the creek that connects mosquito lake to the Mahoning river it runs through Niles. hit Kennedy park in Niles tossing a spinner bait or spoon. as far as muskie go I would hit the downstream side of any of the dams on the Mahoning river like where lake glacier is or head to warren and hit Packard or Perkins park. same rules apply for warren as they do Youngstown there is some creatures down there.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Do you usually use a steel leader when fishing for Pike and Muskie?


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

nah. normally throwing spoons and spinners there is enough metal and wire in the lure that I don't really worry about it. I do use braided line though. I have caught plenty of pike and a couple muskie and have never been chewed off.


----------

